# Doc Chronic Order



## CasualGrower (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I ordered from the doc about 7 days ago.... the darn gift card I had  didn't go thru though.... So instead of resubmitting,  I just went with the option of sending an IMO...  Sent those in last Saturday... Hoping to get my shipping email soon 8)...


Ordered 
Nirvana Big Bud
Nirvana Cali Orange Bud
Nirvana New Purple Power
Nirvana White Widow

Separated it in two orders for extra stealth hopefully.  Will keep ya updated on status


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 13, 2008)

Why not just order direct from nivana?


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 13, 2008)

Well the Doc is trusted by most everyone.. not to say that nirvana isn't....  But I think when I looked at Nirvana.. Doc was actually cheaper I beleive.... avg about 32 bucks a pack.


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 17, 2008)

I have incoming x2 8)...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 17, 2008)

Good luck brother. I wish you the best!


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like I got my order in Just in Time... On Doc's site it says he isn't shipping to the US again....


----------



## jayc283 (Sep 18, 2008)

Fyi if it goes threw chicago i feel bad for ya i just got a letter :\ i live in south us


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 18, 2008)

Fingers crossed here....  Should go thru NY... I am hoping anyway.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 18, 2008)

I hope i get my ww from hgs, they are coming straight down from canada, hope they dont go through shi-town, of course, they may package diff from the doc, so ill be keeping my fingers crossed, got my doc order 2 days ago and i live in the southeast.


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 19, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> I hope i get my ww from hgs, they are coming straight down from canada, hope they dont go through shi-town, of course, they may package diff from the doc, so ill be keeping my fingers crossed, got my doc order 2 days ago and i live in the southeast.


I assume you mean www.highgrade-seeds.com? Hahaha what a joke...

"We accept payment in U.S. & Canadian cash. Payments in U.S. dollars will be charged a 10% premium over the quoted prices due to current exchange rates."

Oh really? Last I checked $50 Canadian would be $46 USD, but I guess we're paying $55 USD because they can't do math? What scumbags, saying it's due to the exchange rate, it's due to you wanting more money, never has the Canadian dollar been 10% stronger than the American dollar.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> I assume you mean www.highgrade-seeds.com? Hahaha what a joke...
> 
> "We accept payment in U.S. & Canadian cash. Payments in U.S. dollars will be charged a 10% premium over the quoted prices due to current exchange rates."
> 
> Oh really? Last I checked $50 Canadian would be $46 USD, but I guess we're paying $55 USD because they can't do math? What scumbags, saying it's due to the exchange rate, it's due to you wanting more money, never has the Canadian dollar been 10% stronger than the American dollar.



yeah, but my buddy has been using these guys for a long time, no complaints from him! also their customer service is top notch, i wonder why all the money I spent with the doc and only two of my seeds are germinating. Thats the joke my friend. 60.00 bucks for ww seeds, that btw got here yesterday, and 5 freebees, thats customer service. No thanks, ill be doing business with hgs from now on, they have way more loyal customers and people with good experiences, and they guarentee shipment.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 19, 2008)

that was a good move CG, breaking it down in two orders'. .
any make it in? we need update on this. bb...


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 19, 2008)

Well Bonez, I agree the prices are still great, the norm I see on the net is 50-55 Euros, so 60 USD is a steal. It just pisses me off that they make it out to be that the currency conversion is why they charge more, truly it's because Americans will pay it. It's like how every time I want to go to a f***ing Mets game they're $25 tickets, but I end up paying $68.50 due to "fees". There's a $4.25 fee per ticket that just says "fee" with no explanation, $2.50 for them to email the tickets to me, and $4.25 added onto the order for an "order fee". I wouldn't mind if the tickets were $34.25, but don't insult my intelligence. I feel the same way about this site, if you want to charge me $60 that's fine, but don't dare tell me it's because of the currency conversion when our currency is worth more.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> Well Bonez, I agree the prices are still great, the norm I see on the net is 50-55 Euros, so 60 USD is a steal. It just pisses me off that they make it out to be that the currency conversion is why they charge more, truly it's because Americans will pay it. It's like how every time I want to go to a f***ing Mets game they're $25 tickets, but I end up paying $68.50 due to "fees". There's a $4.25 fee per ticket that just says "fee" with no explanation, $2.50 for them to email the tickets to me, and $4.25 added onto the order for an "order fee". I wouldn't mind if the tickets were $34.25, but don't insult my intelligence. I feel the same way about this site, if you want to charge me $60 that's fine, but don't dare tell me it's because of the currency conversion when our currency is worth more.


 
Yeah, i didnt know for sure if our dollar or their dollar was stronger, but you guys are right, still tho, the Doc charged way more than hgs, and doesnt guarentee delivery and wont send more seeds if they get taken, so hgs is for me, besides, i emailed hgs and had a response in about 5 minutes, customer service is perfect.


----------



## TommyBres (Sep 19, 2008)

That's good to know, once my friends stop coming through with free seeds (if that ever happens) I might give them a try. 

Or if I just want a new strain, of course.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 19, 2008)

good luck casualgrower,i know i worry everytime i order beans.until i am home with them and in the paper towel,lol  wishing you the best on this grow also.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 19, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Well the Doc is trusted by most everyone.. not to say that nirvana isn't.... But I think when I looked at Nirvana.. Doc was actually cheaper I beleive.... avg about 32 bucks a pack.


 
HiperSemillas.com in Spain is the least expensive of all dealers + official dealer of DutchPassion + others.  In Spain cost of living/business is less than UK (very expensive) so HiperSemillas.com is better value.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 19, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> HiperSemillas.com in Spain is the least expensive of all dealers + official dealer of DutchPassion + others. In Spain cost of living/business is less than UK (very expensive) so HiperSemillas.com is better value.


 
Reliabilty? guarantee? never thought about trying them.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 19, 2008)

Got my fingers crossed, casualgrower!


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 19, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> HiperSemillas.com in Spain is the least expensive of all dealers + official dealer of DutchPassion + others. In Spain cost of living/business is less than UK (very expensive) so HiperSemillas.com is better value.


  Hey Howardstern, Have you ordered any beans from them ?? Thanks JJ


----------



## spLIFTED (Sep 19, 2008)

The dr came trough on all my orders. Never had a problem, even had an order go missing once and as soon as i showed him receipt and payments on my order with my order number, another was on the way with some freebees. 

I'm sure everything will turn out great.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 19, 2008)

The Doc has always been good peoples to me, as well


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 19, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> Well Bonez, I agree the prices are still great, the norm I see on the net is 50-55 Euros, so 60 USD is a steal. It just pisses me off that they make it out to be that the currency conversion is why they charge more, truly it's because Americans will pay it. It's like how every time I want to go to a f***ing Mets game they're $25 tickets, but I end up paying $68.50 due to "fees". There's a $4.25 fee per ticket that just says "fee" with no explanation, $2.50 for them to email the tickets to me, and $4.25 added onto the order for an "order fee". I wouldn't mind if the tickets were $34.25, but don't insult my intelligence. I feel the same way about this site, if you want to charge me $60 that's fine, but don't dare tell me it's because of the currency conversion when our currency is worth more.


 I HEAR YOU TOMMYBRES,  every one of my utielites have tax, tax, tax ,and then a tax for the tax..... only in america........ seem to keep paying more taxes and not getting any return, but where else do you have to give feds money for the right to work????? i got to stop this.....lol


----------



## howardstern (Sep 19, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Reliabilty? guarantee? never thought about trying them.


 
Well, I only purchased once from them within these last 2 weeks.  I purchased DP WW.  They only guarantee if you choose the registered mail option, but they don't recommend this because it is less inconspicuous.

You can read my very happy review at the following thread:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31664


----------



## howardstern (Sep 19, 2008)

jao33333 said:
			
		

> Hey Howardstern, Have you ordered any beans from them ?? Thanks JJ


 
See previous post.


----------



## jollygreengiant (Sep 20, 2008)

I recieved a order from the doc within a week. HAvent tried to germ yet but I have great expectations. THANKS DOC!


----------



## andy52 (Sep 20, 2008)

better watch the doc,think he has been made


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 22, 2008)

THEIVIN Bastages..... Both my orders got sniped.....

Not your fault Doc.. But thanks for tryin...

Have to say.. that was fast though and confiscated too heh.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 22, 2008)

got my ww from high grade seeds today, 8 business days from ship date and they are here! woot! i live in the southern us in case you guys wanted to know!


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 22, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> THEIVIN Bastages..... Both my orders got sniped.....
> 
> Not your fault Doc.. But thanks for tryin...
> 
> Have to say.. that was fast though and confiscated too heh.



dang they are really on to him...


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 22, 2008)

Yea I put 20 bagseeds in paper towels in a private protest against the theft......  Oh well, should be fun to grow some new ladies......


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 23, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> THEIVIN Bastages..... Both my orders got sniped.....
> 
> Not your fault Doc.. But thanks for tryin...
> 
> Have to say.. that was fast though and confiscated too heh.




What port did it go through? I got mine today, don't meant to rub it in, just wondering...


----------

